# Starphire Glass vs. Regular Glass



## lynneticknor (Nov 8, 2008)

As I mentioned in an earlier thread, I am thinking of going to a bigger aquarium, a 55 or 70 gallon. I keep reading about starphire glass and how it is so much clearer than regular glass. I definately don't want an acrylic tank because I have 4 kids and I know that it will end up scratched. Any thoughts on starphire or other types of low-iron glass?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Personally, I would go with whichever is cheapest, but that's because I don't have much of a budget. I have glass tanks and can see through them fine, I have never even heard of starphire glass before!


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

If I were you I'd try and find an aquarium near you that used starphire glass and have a look for yourself. That'd let you see if its really going to be worth paying extra for.


----------



## lynneticknor (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I went to my lfs who had both regular glass tanks and starphire glass tanks. The owner suggested going with starphire only if I plan on photographing the tank. Since photography is another love of mine, I think I might try it. I am still waiting on price quotes, however. The cost of starphire may be more than I'm willing to pay. Apparently, low-iron glass is pretty common in saltwater tanks but less so in freshwater tanks. Does anyone have any experience with starphire glass?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Concept Aquarium Systems Inc.

Oceanic Systems Ultimate Aquarium Series With Starphire™ Glass


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

One way to keep costs down would be to see about only having the panes you'll be viewing the tank through made of the low iron glass.


----------

